# I'm getting my first cow on Friday



## Roll farms (Oct 6, 2010)

She is a 4 year old "Lessor" Jersey cow, and has a calf on her...he comes with the deal.
She is possibly rebred to a mini jersey bull.

She stands 46" tall at the hip and is supposed to be 'like a big puppy dog' and easy to milk.  

We've been looking for some time and this is the girl we've decided on....wish me luck in my new "Cow Adventure"....


----------



## freemotion (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh, I have Jersey cow envy!!  Be sure to tell us all about it so we can live vicariously through you....


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 6, 2010)

You may regret asking for that, free....my daughter and our friends are already sick of hearing about Celine, and we haven't even picked her up yet....

She's the next to the last cow on this page....

http://minijerseysbydexter.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Oct 6, 2010)

They are so freaking cute I can't even believe it.


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 7, 2010)

Good luck with your purchase and the place she's coming from looks well smart - what a nice set up


----------



## freemotion (Oct 7, 2010)

The four year old cow outside with the red shed in the background, with the bull?  

Sigh.....


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 8, 2010)

TRAITOR.


Just kidding.  I actually want cows too.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 8, 2010)

She's home...Excuse the pic quality, all I had handy was my phone.

Here she is up close....I love Jersey eyes!







I love her already....






Her w/ the calf....who's been spoken for....which is good, so I don't have to look her in the eye after I've eaten her offspring.






I'm not being a traitor, CM.....I am going to use her milk to bottle raise kids on....won't have to pastuerize it since she's Johnes clean and cows don't carry CAE.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Oct 9, 2010)

Is she as soft as she looks?  She is just too pretty!  Where's the icon that shows me updating my wish list?


----------



## warthog (Oct 9, 2010)

She is lovely, I love Jersey's but don't think I will go down the cow road.

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 15, 2010)

She's purty.  

Good idea on using Jersey milk for bottle kids, btw..  Next logical step would be to use all the extra raw goats' milk you're gonna have to raise bottle calves.


----------



## omran (Nov 18, 2010)

You have a very beautiful cow congrats, she also will rais other calfs, if you get some orfen new born calfs.


----------

